# The wife's having surgery.



## Pallet Pete (Aug 21, 2013)

Well my wife is having surgery soon no actual date is set yet however. She tore here ACL in the left leg and is missing almost all her cartilage as well. They told us 6 months before she could fully walk afterwords soooo lots of time off work to look forward to for her. Unfortunately they have no good fix for her situation except a replacement ACL surgery which is incredibly painful. Keep her in your thoughts would ya she has a long road till she can fully walk again !

Pete


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Pete.  The Prez of my company is still hobbling around from a partial ACL tear.  I can only imagine a full tear requiring surgery.  Keep her spirits up (and yours).

My thoughts are with you folks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

Tell her to follow the docs orders to a T Pete. Went through pretty similar when my wife's ankle and foot got demolished in a head-on. It is a slow process.

We'll be thinking about ya both.


----------



## rideau (Aug 21, 2013)

Having observed how you do things, I'm sure you'll take great care of her.  Am still recuperating from a year old knee injury...it's a slow process, that's certain.  Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys she really appreciates the thoughts and prayers !

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 21, 2013)

Pete, we really hope this turns out well for her. Maybe she can stay home and keep the fire going for a while! Please tell her we wish her well.

For others, I've met Pete's wife and she is a sweetheart. Just the right woman for a man who builds with pallets!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers, my friend.  God Bless her and you.....take care of her, and keep us posted....


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

I just had a mental vision of Pete trying to save money on casts by making pallet wood splints.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I just had a mental vision of Pete trying to save money on casts by making pallet wood splints.


For "Pete's" sake, BB (pun intended), don't give him any ideas!!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 21, 2013)

Good luck and health Mrs. Pallet Pete!


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 21, 2013)

keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 21, 2013)

She is looking at this and smiling right now lol !

Pete


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 21, 2013)

In 2007 I hit a deer on my touring motorcycle:
http://s16.photobucket.com/user/bster13/library/Deals_Gap_07?sort=3&page=1

Tore my ACT/MCL/Meniscus/Patella, shattered my right knee cap....and that was just my right leg. I had to use a hamstring to replace my ACL as shaving a piece off my Patella was not an option. I'll never be the same but all things considered I am content. Biggest different was my physical therapist who used to make me screen a few times a week to get extension and flexion back (mostly) in my right knee. Determination is key, GL with the surgery!
(And hells no, I don't ride anymore. Haha)


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 21, 2013)

In thought and prayers Pete, everything will work out.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear that! Hope all goes well and she's back up on her feet again real soon.  Don't rush it, knee/foot injuries need a long time to heal and recovery can be a tedious process.  Keep us posted, we will all be thinking of you guys!


----------



## rottiman (Aug 21, 2013)

Having gone thru TJR surgery last year on my left knee, I can say follow the Drs. order and work hard during rehab.  Best wishes and prayers all goes well for her.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2013)

All the best wishes for her to have a successful operation and a quick as possible recovery Pete. She will be in our thoughts.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

I had a bone broken in my foot this December.  It took me 6 months to even start to feel good walking on it again.  Two things to be prepared for - she will probably have a terrible time sleeping and even the simple tasks become exhausting.  Best wishes.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 21, 2013)

Very sorry to hear it...  Best wishes on a speedy recovery.  Take care.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I just had a mental vision of Pete trying to save money on casts by making pallet wood splints.


Idea noted ! 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 21, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Pete, we really hope this turns out well for her. Maybe she can stay home and keep the fire going for a while! Please tell her we wish her well.
> 
> For others, I've met Pete's wife and she is a sweetheart. Just the right woman for a man who builds with pallets!


I will Dennis and thanks for the kind words she thinks highly of you guys too. Looks like the wood pile gets to sit a little longer as well. She won't be able to walk at all for 2 to 3 weeks and I will only be able to stay home the first week after that i will be gone for 12 to 13 hours a day due to work. O well guess we can pay the gas man for a few weeks.  The wood can wait till winter for splitting if need be besides I like the cold and the wife is more important.

Pete


----------



## firebroad (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck, Mrs. Pallet!
From what I understand, the surgery is painful, but the aftercare, the physical therapy, can be discouraging.  Your instincts are to NOT do what they want you to do, but you must do it.   Hope you have as little discomfort as possible, and remember that it IS worth it.
My thoughts and wishes go with you!


----------



## schlot (Aug 22, 2013)

Thinking of you and your wife. Hope all goes well.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck to her, Pete. May she have a quick recovery. Keeping you both in our thoughts.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 22, 2013)

Our best wishes for a successfully surgery and quick recovery for her Pete.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 22, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I will Dennis and thanks for the kind words she thinks highly of you guys too. Looks like the wood pile gets to sit a little longer as well. She won't be able to walk at all for 2 to 3 weeks and I will only be able to stay home the first week after that i will be gone for 12 to 13 hours a day due to work. O well guess we can pay the gas man for a few weeks. *The wood can wait till winter for splitting if need be* besides I like the cold and the wife is more important.
> 
> Pete


 
Oh no it does not need be! You have friends and they also have splitters!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 23, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Oh no it does not need be! You have friends and they also have splitters!



Thanks Dennis ! I wasn't meaning we have no wood. We have enough to get through winter split already. ( including a load meant to go to you lol ) The pile from this year's collection is sitting just waiting it seems to keep getting put off. We will have to pay the gas man until she can move around enough to keep the stove going while I am gone is what I meant. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice and well wishes it makes her feel a little better. I feel bad for her having had my leg reassembled and learning to walk again at 20. That was the worst 1.5 years of my life ! On the bright side having been there I should be able to help a lot more. You guys rock and put a big smile on her face especially because we personally know many of you.

Pete


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 25, 2013)

Give her our best wishes for a good recovery Pete.  She's in good hands.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 20, 2013)

Wish for speedy recovery after surgery for Mrs. Pete.  Make sure Pete leaves the computer handy so we can keep you entertained when you need a diversion during your recovery


----------



## pyroholic (Sep 20, 2013)

Another guy close by here if you need help getting wood to the house, splitting, or whatever.  Hope all is well.

.Matt


----------



## gzecc (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking foreward to the picture of the pallet crutches!


----------



## Shari (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, PP but it sounds like the Drs. know their stuff.  Take care, both of you, and best wishes for recovery!


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 20, 2013)

hope surgery and recovery goes well!


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 20, 2013)

Pete, speedy recovery wishes for you woman.
Hoping her health is up to snuff as quick as can be.
When she is fully recovered, git her out there and splitting and stacking. Free physical rehab ;-)


----------

